# He will be educated.



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

I've had my baby for 3 days now. I love him to pieces and he's surprisingly pretty sweet compared to what i thought he'd be like. Well i want him to get used to the sound of my voice and since i go to college and have a mountain of reading to do at any given time i decided to read to the little guy. I put him on my bed with one of my shirts and i let him explore it and burrow in so he's nice and warm and gets used to my scent. Then i start reading to him and he pokes his little head out and looks up at me like he's listening. It's the most adorable thing I've ever seen. My hedgie is working on an associates degree with me right now and someday we'll be smart enough to take the Bar Exam. :mrgreen:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny and I thoroughly approve!


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

Aww thank you! I thought it was so cute so i had to share. I'm still looking for a name. I'm thinking about Amadeus because he's sort of strange and eccentric like Mozart. Plus i'm a pianist and we can always call him Wolfie for short.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww what a sweet story and I love the name! I love historically influenced names


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Awww what a sweet story and I love the name! I love historically influenced names


Me too! My Poodle is named after King Henry VIII and my little mutt is named after King Charles I so i have Henry and Charlie. I like to give my pets very masculine and charming names for some reason. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's such a sweet story!

You know, it's probably going to help you too. They say when we read aoud, we remember more - because we're not just using our eyes, but our ears as well.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I second the name Wolfie, seems to suit! Also, we want pictures! :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

:lol: how sweet, bless him.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf's specialty is Christmas Carols. He moved in a month before Christmas and was terrified of female voices...since we were home alone and I wanted him to get used to my voice, I sang carols to him. Tho' if asked, I'm sure he thinks all of them are about him cuz I inserted his name whenever I could, so Winter Wonderland became "Walking in a Snarfer Snarf Snarf Snarf" anf of course, Jingle Snarf, jingle Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf...I still lapse back into Snarf Carols without thinking...Jamie always has this puzzled look on his face like 'the tune's familiar but...'.


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

MissC said:


> Snarf's specialty is Christmas Carols. He moved in a month before Christmas and was terrified of female voices...since we were home alone and I wanted him to get used to my voice, I sang carols to him. Tho' if asked, I'm sure he thinks all of them are about him cuz I inserted his name whenever I could, so Winter Wonderland became "Walking in a Snarfer Snarf Snarf Snarf" anf of course, Jingle Snarf, jingle Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf...I still lapse back into Snarf Carols without thinking...Jamie always has this puzzled look on his face like 'the tune's familiar but...'.


Hahaha that made me lol. One of my friends used to do something like that but she'd stick my name in them. I don't know why, the girl just liked to sing Christmas carols. :lol:



hercsmom said:


> I second the name Wolfie, seems to suit! Also, we want pictures! :lol:


I took a video of him 2 nights ago after he finished anointing on my bed. I will upload and post soon. I think the picture i took is too dark because i didn't want to scare him with the flash.



PJM said:


> That's such a sweet story!
> 
> You know, it's probably going to help you too. They say when we read aoud, we remember more - because we're not just using our eyes, but our ears as well.


Thank you.  And yes i know it helps. I had to take a college planning course last semester and my professor taught us all about things like that. It was a very random course but it was required and it was pretty informative. Plus we learned a lot about physiology and how our minds work so we could learn more effectively so listening was part of it.


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/user/IncenseNPeppermints?feature=mhum#p/u/0/aR0CMMzvmdc


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> Snarf's specialty is Christmas Carols. He moved in a month before Christmas and was terrified of female voices...since we were home alone and I wanted him to get used to my voice, I sang carols to him. Tho' if asked, I'm sure he thinks all of them are about him cuz I inserted his name whenever I could, so Winter Wonderland became "Walking in a Snarfer Snarf Snarf Snarf" anf of course, Jingle Snarf, jingle Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf...I still lapse back into Snarf Carols without thinking...Jamie always has this puzzled look on his face like 'the tune's familiar but...'.


Lolfr (That's laugh out loud for real, and yes, I did just make that up. Actually it may have existed before, and I just didn't know but I'm starting to ramble so...) That's hilarious. What did you do to Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer-Snarf the Sharp Quilled Hedgehog? (Snarf the Sharp Quilled Hedgehog, had a very shiny quill...)


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww...he's so tiny! I just want to hug him. What a pretty baby


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> Snarf's specialty is Christmas Carols. He moved in a month before Christmas and was terrified of female voices...since we were home alone and I wanted him to get used to my voice, I sang carols to him. Tho' if asked, I'm sure he thinks all of them are about him cuz I inserted his name whenever I could, so Winter Wonderland became "Walking in a Snarfer Snarf Snarf Snarf" anf of course, Jingle Snarf, jingle Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf Snarf...I still lapse back into Snarf Carols without thinking...Jamie always has this puzzled look on his face like 'the tune's familiar but...'.


I do that to Pepper sososo much. I'll pop into my room singing "I'm your biggest fan I'll follow you until you love me, Pepper, Pepperatzi!" and then she huffs and pops.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

good thing they don't charge tuition for him!! :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

> I do that to Pepper sososo much. I'll pop into my room singing "I'm your biggest fan I'll follow you until you love me, Pepper, Pepperatzi!" and then she huffs and pops.


Hahahahaha that made my night, never will I hear that song again without your hedgie coming to mind! XD


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

pearlthehedgie said:


> good thing they don't charge tuition for him!! :lol:


Haha i'm sure i could get financial aid for him if i needed to.


----------

